# Power Flex Swing Trainer - any good?



## Newbie! (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi all,
During this lockdown I am trying to prepare myself for golf. I have a putting mat and chipping set up etc. However, as a new golfer, my biggest concern is my swing. I will be booking lessons and driver/wood fittings etc when allowed to. I regularly see products advertised on social media, such as the Power Flex Swing Trainer and wondered if it is any good, or if there is better training equipment out there? I would be interested to hear if anyone has tried this or anything else and what would be a reasonable price to pay? Thanks.


----------



## i*windows (Jan 18, 2021)

I have one made by Skillz, its ok for warming up you can grab them on ebay for about 40GBP SKLZ Gold Flex Golf Swing Trainer | eBay 
the best training tool I have is Tour Rotation Stick | #1 Training Aid In Golf | Used By Tour Pros (trsgolf.co.uk) , which is just great
also this is good, but I made one and didnt buy one PlaneMate - Tour Striker


----------



## Newbie! (Jan 18, 2021)

i*windows said:



			I have one made by Skillz, its ok for warming up you can grab them on ebay for about 40GBP SKLZ Gold Flex Golf Swing Trainer | eBay
the best training tool I have is Tour Rotation Stick | #1 Training Aid In Golf | Used By Tour Pros (trsgolf.co.uk) , which is just great
also this is good, but I made one and didnt buy one PlaneMate - Tour Striker

Click to expand...

Many thanks for your reply. I will take a look at all of them. Do any of them actually help with your swing or are they primarily warm up/stretch tools?


----------



## Neilds (Jan 18, 2021)

You say that you are getting yourself ready for golf and looking at getting lessons when we are able, does this mean you are totally new to golf? If so, I think you are getting in too deep, too fast with aids, etc. Just have some lessons and listen to the pro. Too many have lost too much buying gadgets that they think will turn them into scratch golfers, only for them to be stuffed in the shed gathering dust!😀 And yes, I have been guilty of this before 🤣


----------



## Newbie! (Jan 18, 2021)

Neilds said:



			You say that you are getting yourself ready for golf and looking at getting lessons when we are able, does this mean you are totally new to golf? If so, I think you are getting in too deep, too fast with aids, etc. Just have some lessons and listen to the pro. Too many have lost too much buying gadgets that they think will turn them into scratch golfers, only for them to be stuffed in the shed gathering dust!😀 And yes, I have been guilty of this before 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for your advice. I am new to 18 hole golf, but have played a few 9 holes over the years, although I fully appreciate that this is a big step up! I take your advice on board and you are right, I am probably over compensating. Lockdown cabin fever etc   I will stick to arranging lessons with one of the club pros when permitted.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 18, 2021)

Newbie! said:



			Many thanks for your advice. I am new to 18 hole golf, but have played a few 9 holes over the years, although I fully appreciate that this is a big step up! I take your advice on board and you are right, I am probably over compensating. Lockdown cabin fever etc   I will stick to arranging lessons with one of the club pros when permitted.
		
Click to expand...

Internet shopping in all forms is deadly when bored!!!!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have an old driver that I drilled a hole in the head and filled it with shot blast.
This makes it very heavy.
You can’t swing it very fast because of the weight.
It strengthens your muscles .
I have found because it slows you down you can concentrate on the correct sequences.
I use it over winter just to keep supple.


----------



## Newbie! (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks for the advice


----------

